# Doesn't work properly



## kdh812 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi.

I'm using Gigabyte GA-965P DQ6 + Asus En7900GT 256MB.
But, ATITool said Core 0 Mhz and Memory 0 Mhz.

What can i do in this situation?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2006)

use Riva Tuner for Nvidia......instead of ATITool for ATI cards !


----------



## nosebleed_uk (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an ATI X1800XT and i got exactly the same as the first thumbnail have no idea why!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 2, 2006)

nosebleed_uk said:


> I have an ATI X1800XT and i got exactly the same as the first thumbnail have no idea why!


Try Beta 14, 15 and 16. One of them should work.


----------

